# Looking For Video Clip



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, a friend of mine was telling me about a video he saw that involved a scarecrow. When guests walked by the scarecrow the head would fall off onto the floor. When the guests would pick up the head to put it back on the shoulders of the scarecrow the arms came to life via live actor for a scare. awesome idea which I plan to use in my haunted house next year. has anyone seen this video and if so can you post the link? Thanks alot. :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found it on you tube.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuGIJZxNSyE[/nomedia]


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you so much Hauntiholik I was looking all over the place for it. The way he explained, it was supposed to be in a haunted house I guess not. Thanks again. :jol:


----------

